# Private German teacher for Adult



## kitties21 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dear All,

I am looking for a private German teacher for my husband. My husband is italian and I am Austrian and he wants to learn now German. As he is pretty busy with work, so he can only do it on Friday and/or Saturday.

Please let me know if you know somebody (preferable originally German/Austrian with real teaching experience) and how much you will charge.

Thanks!


----------



## kitties21 (Sep 1, 2011)

kitties21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking for a private German teacher for my husband. My husband is italian and I am Austrian and he wants to learn now German. As he is pretty busy with work, so he can only do it on Friday and/or Saturday.
> 
> ...


Hi! 
I am still looking for a German teacher! Can anybody help me????


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Might be worthwhile placing an ad on Dubizzle


----------

